# Putty --> auf eine laufende Konsole wechseln



## Timo Rickert (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe folgende Frage:

 ich habe einen Linuxrechner auf dem schon automatisch nach dem Boot ein Programm gestartet wird (im Textmodus). Kann ich mich mit Putty auf desem Rechner anmelden und dann auf die Konsole wechseln wo dieses Programm läuft, da ich sehen muss was dort passiert, oder geht das nicht ? 

 Wenn es nicht geht, gibt es eine andere möglichkeit dies zu realisieren?

 Gruß Timo


----------



## deepthroat (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Du könntest z.B. GNU screen benutzen oder detachtty oder linuxvnc. 

Gruß


----------

